# NBA 2k13



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2012)

chi lo comprerà?

io ho scaricato la demo per ps3,e la grafica confronto alla demo del 2k12 mi sembra peggiorata come anche il gioco in generale,anche secondo voi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Addirittura peggiorato il gioco? Ne parlan tutti benissimo!


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Lo proverò a breve


----------



## bmb (6 Ottobre 2012)

Il 2K11 è stato eccezionale. L'anno scorso non l'ho preso.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ce l'ho per pc il 2K13, installato ieri, che spettacolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Allora com'è?


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

L'ho provato ieri, non è male solo che non mi ha invogliato più di tanto, magari più avanti mi prenderà e farò una stagione..


----------



## Barragan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Quest'anno sono indeciso su che ruolo fare nel "my player"...


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho iniziato la stagione con gli Heat


----------



## Livestrong (15 Ottobre 2012)

È piu facile rispetto al 2k12, per i sofisti potrebbe non essere una bella cosa.

È un gioco che torna un po' sui suoi passi, ricalcando i vari 2k8 e simili, fino al 2k11. La colonna sonora è probabilmente la migliore mai messa nella serie, la grafica è perfetta... Peggiorato direi di no, semplicemente è un gioco piu adatto a tutti... Il basket è uno sport molto difficile da interpretare a livello tattico, anche perche tutto avviene con una frenesia che il calcio, ad esempio, si sogna. 


A me piace nel complesso, anche perche un videogame, secondo me, non deve fare sudare o bestemmiare piu del dovuto, altrimenti non è piu un passatempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È piu facile rispetto al 2k12, per i sofisti potrebbe non essere una bella cosa.
> 
> È un gioco che torna un po' sui suoi passi, ricalcando i vari 2k8 e simili, fino al 2k11. La colonna sonora è probabilmente la migliore mai messa nella serie, la grafica è perfetta... Peggiorato direi di no, semplicemente è un gioco piu adatto a tutti... Il basket è uno sport molto difficile da interpretare a livello tattico, anche perche tutto avviene con una frenesia che il calcio, ad esempio, si sogna.
> 
> ...


Io al 2K12 giocavo praticamente solo a My Player.... Col gioco di squadra proprio non riuscivo a raccapezzarmi. Son curioso di vedere il 13... ma temo che su sto pc non mi giri... già il 12 tenevo tutto al minimo =/


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanto è difficile fare canestro col proprio giocatore??? Non azzecco mai il momento giusto


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è difficile fare canestro col proprio giocatore??? Non azzecco mai il momento giusto



Non è difficile, anche se tutto dipende dalla Tecnica/Release da te scelta. Ti consiglio quelle dalla 50 in su come meccaniche, sono rilasci molto veloci e quindi molto comodi se uno trova problemi per la tempistica del tiro. La "53" personalmente è davvero tanta roba, l'ho tenuta per tipo 20 partite prima di cambiarla con quella di CP3.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non è difficile, anche se tutto dipende dalla Tecnica/Release da te scelta. Ti consiglio quelle dalla 50 in su come meccaniche, sono rilasci molto veloci e quindi molto comodi se uno trova problemi per la tempistica del tiro. La "53" personalmente è davvero tanta roba, l'ho tenuta per tipo 20 partite prima di cambiarla con quella di CP3.


corro a modificarla


----------



## Barragan (4 Novembre 2012)

Quest'anno non l'ho ancora preso.
Gli anni scorsi li prendevo al day one. Quest'anno invece aspetto che scenda un po' di prezzo...
Poi mi fionderò sul my player, se qualcuno gioca online (ps3) magari si può organizzare qualcosina


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non è difficile, anche se tutto dipende dalla Tecnica/Release da te scelta. Ti consiglio quelle dalla 50 in su come meccaniche, sono rilasci molto veloci e quindi molto comodi se uno trova problemi per la tempistica del tiro. La "53" personalmente è davvero tanta roba, l'ho tenuta per tipo 20 partite prima di cambiarla con quella di CP3.


Da dove si modifica la tecnica/release...ho girato un pò ovunque ma niente :S


----------



## DR_1 (5 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Da dove si modifica la tecnica/release...ho girato un pò ovunque ma niente :S



Ora non ricordo bene ma devi andare su Myplayer --> "attribute" o "equipe upgrades" sicuramente una delle due.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ora non ricordo bene ma devi andare su Myplayer --> "attribute" o "equipe upgrades" sicuramente una delle due.


Il max è 18


----------



## DR_1 (5 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il max è 18



Ho aperto il gioco perchè non mi ricordavo, devi andare su "Edit my player" / "Modifica giocatore" lì c'è e puoi modificarla


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ho aperto il gioco perchè non mi ricordavo, devi andare su "Edit my player" / "Modifica giocatore" lì c'è e puoi modificarla


fatto. grazie, sembra che ora faccia canestro con un pò più di facilità


----------

